# Is leak seal by Rust Olum frog safe?



## parker7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello every one Im new to the Frog hobby and plan to jump in very strong feet first. The problem I have is that I have a 50 gallon tank from a old salt water reef the seal is still good on it but Im worried because the back of it is cracked pretty badly. I wanted to spray some leak seal by rust olum on the inside and out and then silicone over the cracks and put 2 sheets of 18 by 18 pieces of acrylic on it to seal it up really well and secure the cracks. My false bottom I plan to be 4 to 5 inches so some of this leak seal will be in water. In my time doing Reef tanks Ive seen tons of things that are toxic and I want to know If leak seal would be toxic for this application in addition to I plan to make a "stream" in the tank out of PVC and I was going to use one of the textured spray paints then put a thin coat of the leak seal over it but would the spray paint be toxic in running water in the first place? and would the leak seal also be toxic? I just want to throw these questions out there to see if any one knows I saw this thread talking about it but im not sure if what they say apples here
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/99233-rust-oleum-leak-seal-rubber-coating.html
Thank you to any one who may know or can give me some feed back at all!!


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Look up pond armor I've used it for years in my pond and in filters to seal cracks. Its non toxic and you wouldn't have to cover it with silicone. Think it comes in a few colors its a 2 part epoxy.


----------

